# "Chloe's Custom Harness"...new Webpage!



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is a Webpage my Husband help me put together so it is easier to see the samples of "Harnesses" I make....hope you like!  


here is the link.....
http://members.cox.net/wic7/Chloe.htm

sandra


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Great site - hope you get lots of orders. You do really good work. I'm a seamstress also - haven't sewn a lot in recent years though - and I can see the quality and attention to detail in your work. Good luck!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

If i has a couple of harness dresses made and shipped to the uk how much would tht cost?


----------



## Mr Chi (May 25, 2005)

Fairy, did you read my reply in to your post lower down about clothes??


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes, why???


----------



## Mr Chi (May 25, 2005)

Well, er, I didnt know if you wanted to get some stuff off ebay?


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

James, I am a total Dork!! lol

I read a diff thread lol. Doing a joint ebay sounds great!!! I am sorry I missed it! I am Zoe btw!

Do you have a picture of what you look like?? My pic is on members pics if you wanna have a look pg 93!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Great webpage SJC. All your harnesses are just too cute! I did get the BMX harness, but I have been so busy that I haven't been able to take pictures and post them. The BMX attire is great BTW.... I will get on the ball this weekend and take some pics of the babies and post them sometime next week. THANKS! :wave: 

Leslie


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Leslie,

Thanks! It ihas been a lot of work and effort to finally get the Webpage up and going. There are always "bugs" to work out. I will be adding new ones occasionally. I'm working on some great 4th of July Harnesses. So glad the Bmx stuff got there safe and sound!! 

Thanks!
sandra


----------

